# Making a end table from stump



## BuckChop (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Ya it came from a large branch that came down last week when we got snow. The crown was only 4 ft of the ground and this piece is from as close to the trunk as I could get before the damage started.
> There are a lot of trees and branches down so I went looking for something with some cool colouring and found this one.


Was this in Calgary by chance? We got a huge dump if snow and the city is full of downed trees/limbs


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

BuckChop said:


> Was this in Calgary by chance? We got a huge dump if snow and the city is full of downed trees/limbs


Sure is. Only place that can get snow on September and then 30deg the next week


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Just put it in your oven at 400 degrees Celsius for 3 hours turning it every half an hour. It will dry out real good. Be sure not to forget about it though or else it will burn.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

put it in a bag of rice.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

C2projects said:


> Just put it in your oven at 400 degrees Celsius for 3 hours turning it every half an hour. It will dry out real good. Be sure not to forget about it though or else it will burn.


Are you offering your oven?


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is my stump table I made two years ago. Cut a 4" slab from a pine tree right where it came out of the ground and inverted for the top


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Are you offering your oven?


Use your landlords before you move out. That way you don't need to pay for it if it wrecks it.. Just claim it under wear and tear.


----------

